# Italian Descent, Second generation italian passport possible??



## Eugenio88

Hello There,

Thanks for reading, ill write it out my situation as a second generation Italian.

My Fathers side - My Nonno born 1931 in Agropoli Italy, came to Australia in early 1950's met my nonna she was born in Australia and had my Father in 1961.

My Mothers side - My Nonno born 1936 in Italy came to Australia in 1950's met my Nonna who was also born in Italy 1940 they had my mother in 1964.

I would just like to know as I have a job that allows me to move around the world can I get a Italian passport and live there?

Thanks in advance to replies... :confused2:


----------



## BBCWatcher

You don't have to move anywhere to get an Italian passport if you qualify for Italian citizenship recognition. The fact you are mobile is nice but not actually relevant for these purposes. Italian consulates in Australia accept citizenship recognition applications.

That said, you haven't posted enough information to determine whether you qualify. In particular, there's no information about whether (and when) your antecedents acquired Australian (or any other foreign) citizenship(s). That's important information to understand in order to determine whether you qualify.

What can be said is that you at least presumably meet the requirement to acquire Italian citizenship (through naturalization) after as few as three years of continuous legal residence in Italy. That's because you have at least one grandparent who was evidently born an Italian citizen, and that's good enough to reduce the naturalization wait from 10 to 3 years.

But can you do even better than that, and are you already in possession of Italian citizenship and just need that fact documented and recognized? More information required, as mentioned.


----------



## accbgb

You can find immigration and naturalization records (if they exist) at the National Archives of Australia. Search records here: | RecordSearch | National Archives of Australia

Results (scanned documents) may be available online immediately; if not, then a request can be made and the originals will be located, scanned, and made available to you in various formats.


----------



## Eugenio88

Thanks for the replies.

What sort of information do you need sorry haven't really spoke to anyone regarding this.

happy to post the information needed.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Start with your father's side. Did your paternal grandfather acquire Australian (or another foreign) citizenship? If so, when? In particular, was it before or after your father's birth? May we assume your father acquired Australian citizenship by virtue of being born in Australia in 1961?


----------



## Arturo.c

Eugenio88 said:


> What sort of information do you need


You should do some research on when did your grandparents naturalized themselves as Australian citizens, because until 1992 all Italians who acquired a foreign citizenship lost their original one. But if your parents were born before their parents became Australian citizens, they could have acquired their Italian citizenship from birth.

The only way to know is to get copies of your grandparents' naturalization records.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Arturo.c said:


> ....until 1992 all Italians who acquired a foreign citizenship lost their original one.


That's not correct. Many did but not all. There were exceptions, many in Australia. Some who lost Italian citizenship regained it.

One step at a time.



> But if your parents were born before their parents became Australian citizens, they could have acquired their Italian citizenship from birth.


I think we can safely strike the words "could have" from that sentence.


----------



## Eugenio88

Thanks for the replies.

On my fathers side - My nonno came to Australia in 1952. and aquired Australian Citizenship by 1955.

My father was born in Australia 1961 by virtue an Australian Citizen.


----------



## BBCWatcher

OK, that line isn't going to work when applying at a consulate, though it would probably work in Italian court if your paternal grandparents married before your paternal grandfather naturalized.

Same questions on your mother's side now about naturalization(s). When did your maternal grandfather naturalize? Was it before or after your mother was born? How about your maternal grandmother?


----------



## accbgb

And, did your grandfather naturalize before or after he married your grandmother?


----------



## Eugenio88

Thanks heaps, just trying to dig up the information.


----------



## Eugenio88

so this is how it is;

My mothers side - Nonno came to Australia in 1950 married my Nonna in 1963 and had my mother in 1964. my Nonno became a Australian citizen between 1950-1963 don't know exact date..

*My Nonna however still has her Italian passport & citizenship for Italy.*

does this make thing easier for me??


----------



## Arturo.c

Eugenio88 said:


> *My Nonna however still has her Italian passport & citizenship for Italy.*


From what you know so far, the possibility for you to claim Italian citizenship by descent hangs on the fact whether your nonna held Italian citizenship when your mother was born (1964).

This could have happened either because:
a) She never naturalized herself as an Australian citizen;
b) She did acquire Australian citizenship before marrying your nonno, but since he had not yet acquired Australian citizenship at the time of their marriage, she did re-acquire her Italian citizenship automatically.

In order to find out how things went, you will have to obtain the following documents:

1. A _"Copia integrale dell'atto di nascita"_ (certified copy of birth registration) of both your maternal grandparents. That will show also their wedding dates, and if (and when) did they lose or reacquire their citizenship;

2. A copy of your nonno's naturalization record;

3. Your mother's birth certificate, and her marriage certificate

4. Your own birth certificate.

Once you got hold of these papers, send a copy of each of them to your local Italian consulate, together with a letter with which you ask for instructions on how to apply for "Riconoscimento della cittadinanza italiana per discendenza". Eventually check their website to download the application form and inquire whether they will require that all the documents have to be legalised with "Apostille" and attached with a certified translation in Italian.

Good luck!


----------



## BBCWatcher

To net it out, though, assuming the facts are as you state -- and with either of Arturo.c's variations -- you qualify for Italian citizenship recognition and can pursue an application for recognition with your local Italian consulate. Your mother can as well if she's alive and wishes to.


----------



## Eugenio88

So I’m still looking into this. It’s been a tough 5 years time to leave this country.

Can anyone confirm a few things for me please?

My original birth certificate name says Eugenio Daniel Benivento recently my dad change my birth certificate without my approval and it now says Daniel Benivento.

Is this going to effect my possibilities of getting an Italian passport?

Thanks in advance 

Just lots of family problems and have ended up basically homeless and my father changing my name like it’s a deck of cards


----------



## Eugenio88

This is proof of my name.

I’ve been going thrown in and out of hospitals by my family for the past 5 years


----------



## Eugenio88

Now the hospitals (well births deaths and whatever) have changed it to the attached. Is this legal?


----------



## Eugenio88

If someone can point me to a legal aid or something I don’t mind paying for help


----------



## Eugenio88

I don’t have my original birth certificate as my father has taken it and taken my birth name off it... 

Now I have a peice of paper saying Daniel Benivento only 

But I have proof from the hospital??

What a nightmare


----------



## NickZ

Your father can't change your birth certificate.

If you're a minor I guess they could seek a name change for you but the birth certificate is issued by the government office. You should be able to apply for a new one.


----------



## Eugenio88

I’ve just come out of hospital again lost my job and 2 properties and now this


----------



## Eugenio88

So what would you do in my situation?

Does it mean the government is behind this


----------



## Eugenio88

Cause if they are they have bleed all my finances so I can’t seek or pay for legal help


----------



## Eugenio88

Everyone - births deaths and marriages nsw google that for me


----------



## Eugenio88

This is a picture of my nonno and me.

Can someone please confirm what thanks giving mass means?


----------



## Eugenio88

Call 911 if you need help 000 = nothing


----------



## Eugenio88

Can I get a foreigner s advice on this please I can’t keep loosing everything including my sleep


----------



## Eugenio88

Still no one ?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Eugenio, I'm not sure we're clear on just what your question is.

It's not clear how or why your father could have changed your birth certificate, though one would imagine that there is some sort of legal process (with related documents) that might need to be produced. Still, whether that would affect your rights as far as claiming Italian citizenship by descent is doubtful. Usually what is needed is proof of your descendance from an Italian citizen with the ability to have passed on his or her citizenship.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

